# I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here !!!



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg I love this show !!!! Here I am counting down until 9 o'clock   can't wait until some of these so-called celebs get some punishment   Seems like an interesting mix, as usual.  Late night for me though, am normally in bed by 8pm   
Anyone else addicted ?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to watch it but I have emetophobia and it sets my anxiety off, you can always guarantee someone spews!   x


----------



## Hoochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi bundles 

I love it too can't wait   hoping it will take my mind off obsessing about if my lining will be thick enough for tomos scan! 
X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Lilly it's the gagging that's the funniest   My bf has a really easy gag reflex, my OH thinks its hilarious. She has a phobia of finding a hair in her food & if you mention it she starts gagging !!!
I was watching some of the IACGMOOH specials on itv2 & was laughing at that girl who plays Janine in eastenders, when she was gagging at the dunny. 
My fav bit ever tho was Dean Gaffney. So, so funny  

Lol Hoochie, just what the ivf doctor ordered I'd say   Get those Brazil nuts down you girlie  

xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Woohoo here we gooooooooooo


----------



## Hoochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahhh it's on torture those celebs  
Think I'd rather have a whitchety grub than more Brazil nuts   

X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh but that was good   Can't wait for that Gemma to get properly punished !!

Good luck for tmoro Hun 

xx


----------



## Hoochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks loos like it's going to be a good one. Gemma 😂 x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup liking the look of it!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not at all religious but am finding myself praying that the guys in croc creek free everyone from the slammer but leave Gemma there


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

she is a bit of a moron isn't she! from the looks of it they all come out together tomorrow but have to do a trial before they get to the camp so now doubt Gemma will be getting all melodramatic as usual!

liking all the other campers so far - they all seem ok...

flaming football though tomorrow!   gotta wait till Wednesday now!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Doh   I know will miss my fix tonight !! Yes, saw they will all be getting out. Mind you, that then makes her eligible for the public to vote her to do all the trials   
Yes, the rest seem ok, although I'm surprised that old Michael Burke seems a bit more pompous than I expected


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

OH NO     that's it, I'm distraught   bloody Gemmas only gone and quit !!! Not sure it's worth watching now    naaa only joking   shame though, was looking forward to watching her suffer


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

im quite glad shes quit actually - she would have just annoyed me with her constant moaning whilst in the camp. def enjoying the rest of the campmates though - some interesting dynamics and i think Jimmy is soo funny!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes the jimmy & Karl bromance is funny. Jimmy is quite mad  
The addition of edwina could be interesting !


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg that Kendra is quite an obnoxious person. I'm no fan of Edwina, and she is obviously quite a stirrer but that tirade wasn't really necessary. Kendra is just so full of herself ! Quite looking forward to her suffering in the next trial   She has been really pathetic in her last two. Shame it's the bloody football again tomorrow


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh it's soooo annoying! I don't understand why they can't still show it on ITV2 - now everyone has free view everyone has ITV2!! did I mention it's annoying! 

Actually I don't mind kendra too much - I don't agree with her lifestyle choice but I admire how she owns her life choices and isn't ashamed of herself. Also I found out that she had a very tough childhood and to go from one extreme to the other and still show some semblance of balance is something.

Did she go too far in her reaction with Edwina? Quite possibly but let's be honest Edwina was going for a reaction the way she interrupted the current conversation and belittled Kendra infront of everyone. I do believe that Kendra did feel quite vulnerable in what she was saying; as we all do when we 'become life philosophers' when getting into deep convos with friends, to an outsider you sound like a pretentious idiot pretending to have the answers to life, and we all do it, put our thoughts out there with our friends where we should feel safe. 
Then to have someone just shut you down and call into question your ability as a mother must have been horrible for her. 

The swearing was very aggressive but again remember that not all people view swearing as such a taboo - if she has been raised in a culture/society that embraces swearing then she may not have realised the full impact of her language in that situation. 
I have Irish counsins who are children and casually swear when talking to anyone. 

I think Edwina knew what she was doing and they both just showed they're own personalities - but who is to say which is better? 

Jake impressed me with the live trial - I've found him to be a bit annoying but I think that's just the age gap - I think even when I was 19 I found 19 year old boys annoying lol! But he did really well in the trial. And I'm really likely Mel, she seems pretty genuine and generally just a nice person. 

Ah bringing tomorrow when we get it back!! 😜


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I know   even stayed up to watch it (lightweight I know   ) then turned over to see the football on   so came to bed  

Interestingly I have no issue with her lifestyle choice, I just find her too rude, too me me me and just too damned American   You are right in what you say about the incident. I swear like a trouper at times (although less so now with little parrot ears around   ) but I would rarely swear at someone like that. 

Yes Mel does come over as genuine. Jimmy is a hoot. Not sure about Foggy. Vikki seems nice too.  Yes, roll on tmoro


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean about foggy - I haven't made my mind up on him yet - but I think he maybe hasn't sussed 'himself in the jungle' yet and that's reflecting. plus I don't think he's had a real chance to get properly stuck in yet so hopefully there's more of him to come.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooooh just got a ******* text (yes i know, saddo  ) that its Foggy & Jimmy doing the overnight trial in the grotty shed. That should be good then !


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh I feel like I'm getting an inside scoop! Lol! 

That should be really funny! Can't wait!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Tonight I am mostly making my Xmas cards and watching I'm a Celebrity


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg I can't believe it's the final   where did that time go  ??


----------

